# American slicing machine model 11



## alanbigs (Feb 19, 2017)

I have a slicer I am trying to restore.... serial number 1118133.   I am looking for a slicing (cutter) blade. And a self sharpening stone. And the three base rubber mounts.   I have been searching the internet with NO LUCK!   I would have thought there's after market parts to get these machines running????  Anyone have any ideas


----------



## montanabbq (Feb 21, 2017)

​Try looking at your local Hobart or other restaurant repair shop. I rebuilt one myself using this resource.


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a beautiful day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web.                                    Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## bena (Feb 23, 2017)

Morning,

Adding to montannaBBQ,
they have inventory from fixing other company's slicers or maybe the part is universal and they can fit theirs to your machine.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 23, 2017)

Hello and welcome to SMF from the Great white North 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Browse the forums and ask lots of questions, get involved. There is a an amazing amount of info, recipes and knowledge here that are second to none. Enjoy good luck and share your experiences. Good luck on finding the parts.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 23, 2017)

alanbigs said:


> I have a slicer I am trying to restore.... serial number 1118133. I am looking for a slicing (cutter) blade. And a self sharpening stone. And the three base rubber mounts. I have been searching the internet with NO LUCK! I would have thought there's after market parts to get these machines running???? Anyone have any ideas


I have dealt with these guys for my Antique Berkel













8090309269_4caf6e5946_b.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Feb 23, 2017






WWW.ONESHARPSTORE.COM


----------



## joakimericsson (Feb 24, 2017)

Slice meat, cheese, bread, vegetables and fruit quickly and easily with this quality slicer. Features precision depth control and a strong, high quality 180 watt gear motor. The Quick Release food car...


----------



## bellaru (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome
Nice project, good luck 
You'll find tons of good info and plenty of inspiration here 
Good luck and enjoy


----------

